# Galaxy Rasboras



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

We have about 85 farm raised Galaxies in stock if anyone is looking for any!


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

how much!! and what is shipping!


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Can you also share water parameters that they prefer, acidic, KH, bright lights, temperature, etc. Have you guys recieved your ADA shipment yet? 

Thanks


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Dane,

I'm glad you mentioned FARM Raised Galaxies. These little beauties have some controversy surrounding them. It seems that the species were discovered approx a year or two ago and is in danger of going extinct due to the amount taken from the wild. I know 3rd world countries are trying to make a buck to support their families but it would be a shame to remove them from the face of the earth all because of a hobby. I hope that the 3rd world governments get some control over the exporting of these beauties.

To those who are planning on purchasing them, I would suggest using a dedicated tank and try to breed them to ease the pressure on taking wild caught specimens. The fish is 12 – 15 cm (Guppy size) when mature. I have read that they can be breed in captivity with limited success. The comments are that fry are ignored and could serve as food for larger fish. 

Without a doubt they are beautiful. I’ll be stopping by to get a look at them soon.


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been looking for these beauties up here in Canada. As for importing them... that is now banned by the country that they were originally found in (Myamar) to protect wild stocks. So the only way you can get them now is through local breeders and farm raised stocks. Lastly this species is not a Rasbora but a Danio


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I found this information on amnother forum which may clear the water a bit regarding the geneus

Galaxy Rasbora Update 

The hot new "galaxy rasbora," which was only discovered in September 2006, has been scientifically described. More closely related to danios than the rasboras, this fish has been classified as a danion. This discovery has lead to a change in its common name, as well, as "galaxy rasbora" doesn't fit a danio. The new common name is "celestial pearl danio"— though they will likely still be known as galaxies for a while until the new name catches on. Their scientific name is Cestichthys margaritatus. 

Proven easy to spawn, these fish are now commercially produced on fish farms, which is good news, as they seem to be relatively uncommon in the wild. Dozens of hobbyists have also reported success with them. It looks like these tiny jewels are in the hobby to stay."

—Mike Hellweg 
Aquarium Fish Magazine, June 2007, Page 24


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

They are indeed called Celstial Pearl Danios but most people do not recognize that name. 

They are coming out of Singapore/Thailand now. They are all farm raised and as far as I know they aren't being disturbed in the wild. 

They are $5.99 each. I can ship but they seem rather delicate when it comes to shipping. If I have some that I have had here for a month or two that I can get fat and happy I wouldn't mind shipping. 

ADA update- Spoke with Jeff this morning. We should get substrate in some point later in the week early next week. If there is anything anyone wants specifically I need to know. This initial order is going to be primarily substrate and substrate related items.


----------

